

You Won't Believe How Delhi Police Found the Uber Office - silver1
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2014/12/07/uber-delhi-office-address_n_6283190.html?utm_hp_ref=india

======
bhhaskin
I am not a big fan of uber. It seems to me that they have some sketchy
business practices. In my city uber drivers are required to have a state and
city business licences, but so far no one has even applied.

